# Shopping Cart System: Advice Needed



## pocketjacks (Jul 26, 2005)

I am looking for an easy to setup shopping cart system that uses 2checkout.com.

Thanks.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Doesn't 2checkout provide some shopping cart functionality by default. It might be easiest to use their in house version.
http://www.2checkout.com/plug-n-playoverview.htm

They also have some suggested 3rd party scripts here:
http://www.2checkout.com/third_party_shopping_carts.htm

Of the ones listed, the one I'd recommend most is oscommerce. If you use oscommerce, I would recommend the creloaded version: http://www.creloaded.com


----------



## pocketjacks (Jul 26, 2005)

Looks like they do, I just added the inhouse stuff.

example: http://www.pocketjacks.com/tilt.htm

This will do for now, don't want to spend more money if I don't have too.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

by the way, oscommerce is a free shopping cart script.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

There might be a way to integrate it into zencart as well, which is also free.


----------



## mailman2 (Jul 6, 2005)

Is mals e-cart still around? im not sure how good it is but i hear its very easy to intagrate with 2checkout, if you have limited programming skills, or none at all I remember setting up an account last year and it was very easy! But its remotly hosted, and a small mals cart advertisment will appear at the bottom of the cart unless you pay thr 6$ a month fee


----------

